# Lotto:Ab welcher Jackpothöhe



## tribberdibber (13. August 2022)

sollte man spielen oder würdet ihr ab 18J. spielen?

Es geht hier um die Frage ab welcher Jackpothöhe man spielen sollte?
Auch wenns nur 1,20€ kostet.
Nach dem Motto Geringer Einsatzt großer Gewinn.


Was dieses Thema Glücksspiel angeht ich hab vorher chill_eule per PN gefragt obs ok ist und er ist Damit Einverstanden.

Achtung: _*Glücksspiel kann süchtig machen.*_


----------



## Schori (13. August 2022)

Wenn man zocken will entweder Games oder an der Börse.
Lotto spielen ist Imho Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2022)

Die Chance auf einen Jackpot ist 1 zu 139.838.160.
Ein mal spielen kostet 1,20 €.

Also ist die Gewinnchance (rein auf den Jackpot) ab einem Lottojackpot von 139.838.160 x 1,20€ = 167.805.792 € fair bepreist...


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2022)

Wenn man das Geld eh über hat, warum nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2022)

Ich gehe da nach der Mathematik und der Logik:
Der Mathematik nach kann man den Erwartungswert berechnen. Wahrscheinlichkeit für Gewinn * Summe - Einsatz.
Bei 6 aus 49 wären das: 6*49*5/48*4*47 usw. * den Gewinn. Das dann für alle Gewinnstufen. Der wird negativ sein, denn sonst würde die Lottogesellschaft auf Dauer verlieren, denn die haben ja Ausgaben für Werbung, Mitarbeiter etc.
Dazu kommt, dass ein anderer die gleiche Zahl haben könnte.
Ergo: Glücksspiel lohnt sich aus finanzieller Sicht nur für den Betreiber, aber nicht für den Spieler.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man das Geld eh über hat, warum nicht.


Weil es woanders sinnvoller angelegt wäre. Spare das Geld und lege es in Aktien an.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2022)

Oh man. 
Ob ich 10 Euro im Monat für Lotto ausgebe, oder mir mal was anderes gönne, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man.
> Ob ich 10 Euro im Monat für Lotto ausgebe, oder mir mal was anderes gönne, macht keinen Unterschied.


naja, wenn ich da spare und dann am Ende 120€ für IT ausgeben kann, habe ich mehr davon.


----------



## tribberdibber (13. August 2022)

Hab denn Eröffnungsthread Überarbeitet.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man.
> Ob ich 10 Euro im Monat für Lotto ausgebe, oder mir mal was anderes gönne, macht keinen Unterschied.


10T€uro ist scho ne Mahlzeit.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich gehe da nach der Mathematik und der Logik:
> Der Mathematik nach kann man den Erwartungswert berechnen. Wahrscheinlichkeit für Gewinn * Summe - Einsatz.
> Bei 6 aus 49 wären das: 6*49*5/48*4*47 usw. * den Gewinn. Das dann für alle Gewinnstufen. Der wird negativ sein, denn sonst würde die Lottogesellschaft auf Dauer verlieren, denn die haben ja Ausgaben für Werbung, Mitarbeiter etc.
> Dazu kommt, dass ein anderer die gleiche Zahl haben könnte.
> ...


Menschen die z.B. von _Stütze _leben dürfen Aktien haben?
Dat wäre mir neu?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Menschen die z.B. von _Stütze _leben dürfen Aktien haben?


Es gibt ein Schonvermögen von ein paar Tausend Euro das man besitzen darf auch wenn man ALG2 bekommt. Damit kannste machen was du willst, auch Aktien kaufen/halten.

Aber in diesen Lebenssituationen sind Börsengeschäfte und Glücksspiel in den allerallermeisten Fällen eine sehr schlechte Idee (letzteres ist es meiner Meinung nach sowieso grundsätzlich immer).


----------



## Laudian (13. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Chance auf einen Jackpot ist 1 zu 139.838.160.
> Ein mal spielen kostet 1,20 €.
> 
> Also ist die Gewinnchance (rein auf den Jackpot) ab einem Lottojackpot von 139.838.160 x 1,20€ = 167.805.792 € fair bepreist...


Nope. Es gibt die reelle Chance, dass du dir den Jackpot mit anderen teilen musst, wodurch der Erwartungswert weiter sinkt.

Und bei einem hohen Jackpot steigt auch die Zahl der Spieler und damit die Chance, dass du dir den Jackpot teilen musst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2022)

Laudian schrieb:


> Es gibt die reelle Chance, dass du dir den Jackpot mit anderen teilen musst, wodurch der Erwartungswert weiter sinkt.


Das hab ich, genau wie die anderen Gewinnklassen darunter, einfach mal hart ignoriert. Es ging mir eigentlich nur darum zu zeigen, dass die Größenordnung wenn man die Kosten und die Gewinnchancen miteinander vergleicht völlig unterschiedlich sind oder anders gesagt man selbst wenn 20 Millionen im Pott sind noch VIEL zu viel fürs mitmachen zahlt.

Diese Chancen sind sowieso für Einzelpersonen viel viel zu klein. Da ist nur der Glaube an eine Gewinnchance geschürt weil man halt ab und zu von Leuten hört die tatsächlich gewinnen und man sich eben die Größenordnungen von den zig Millionen Versuchen die nötig waren nicht anschaulich vorstellen kann.

Ich meine 1 zu 140 Millionen als Chance... stell dir mal vor du findest zwei Smartphones die jeweils über ne 5-stellige Pin gesperrt sind. Die Chance, _beide Pins nacheinander im jeweils ersten Versuch_ richtig zu erraten ist 1 zu 100 Millionen - und damit größer als den Jackpot zu knacken. Oder die Chance, von 3 völlig fremden Personen die korrekten Geburtstage nacheinander im jeweils ersten Versuch richtig zu erraten ist 1 zu fast 50 Millionen - das ist 3x so wahrscheinlich wie den Jackpot zu gewinnen.

Mit solchen Vergleichen kann man sich vielleicht etwas anschaulicher vorstellen wie unglaublich klein die Chance auf den Jackpot ist.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Chance auf einen Jackpot ist 1 zu 139.838.160.
> Ein mal spielen kostet 1,20 €.
> 
> Also ist die Gewinnchance (rein auf den Jackpot) ab einem Lottojackpot von 139.838.160 x 1,20€ = 167.805.792 € fair bepreist...





Laudian schrieb:


> Nope. Es gibt die reelle Chance, dass du dir den Jackpot mit anderen teilen musst, wodurch der Erwartungswert weiter sinkt.
> 
> Und bei einem hohen Jackpot steigt auch die Zahl der Spieler und damit die Chance, dass du dir den Jackpot teilen musst.


Ja umso mehr mitspielen umso höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man sich den Gewinn mit anderen teilen muß.

Ich hatte aber auch gerade dann Lotto gespielt, wenn der Jackpot hoch war. Weil dann der Reiz höher war.
Oder die Gier.  
Aber jetzt schon länger nicht mehr... weil mir mein Geld dafür zu schade ist.


----------



## XT1024 (13. August 2022)

Lotto  
"Ja aber wer nicht spielt, gewinnt auch nicht." heißt es immer.
Dabei wird so gerne vergessen, dass, wer spielt, auch nicht gewinnt.
Dann freut man sich über 7,53 € "Gewinn" - nach 5x16,40 € Einsatz oder so ähnlich.





Schori schrieb:


> Wenn man zocken will entweder Games oder an der Börse.


Lotto, der Verlust mit Ansage aber wehe man erwähnt die Börse, dann ist man der schlimme Zocker...

Das Geld einfach in einen A1W9KD Sparplan zu stecken ist wohl zu Aussichtsreich. 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ob ich 10 Euro im Monat für Lotto ausgebe, oder mir mal was anderes gönne, macht keinen Unterschied.


Warum 10 € für gar nix wegwerfen?
Mit 10 € im Monat (2 Tipps pro Woche?!) kommt man beim Lotto eh nicht weit.


tribberdibber schrieb:


> oder würdet ihr ab 18J. spielen?


Frag mal den Anbieter.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich da spare und dann am Ende 120€ für IT ausgeben kann, habe ich mehr davon.





tribberdibber schrieb:


> 10T€uro ist scho ne Mahlzeit.





XT1024 schrieb:


> Warum 10 € für gar nix wegwerfen?
> Mit 10 € im Monat (2 Tipps pro Woche?!) kommt man beim Lotto eh nicht weit.


Wie schon gesagt, mich stören die 10 Euro im Monat nicht. 
Wenn ich was gewinne, dann freu ich mich. 
Ansonsten merke ich keinen Unterschied im Alltag. 
Bevor wieder wer meckert, ich spende deutlich mehr jeden Monat, als ich für Lotto ausgebe.


----------



## psalm64 (14. August 2022)

Wie ich immer so gerne sage:
Lotto ist die Extra-Steuer für Dumme.  (Die Gewinne gehen ja an die Landeshaushalte und an gute Zwecke. Bei Lotto und Eurojackpot verdient ja keiner Privat was, abgesehen von den Gehältern der Menschen, die bei den Lotto-Gesellschaften arbeiten.)
Übrigens spiele ich trotzdem ab einem Euro-Jackpot von > 60 Millionen Euro einen kleinen Schein (~10€) und bin in einer Eurojackpot-Gemeinschaft auf der Arbeit.


----------



## tribberdibber (14. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Schonvermögen von ein paar Tausend Euro das man besitzen darf auch wenn man ALG2 bekommt. Damit kannste machen was du willst, auch Aktien kaufen/halten.
> 
> Aber in diesen Lebenssituationen sind Börsengeschäfte und Glücksspiel in den allerallermeisten Fällen eine sehr schlechte Idee (letzteres ist es meiner Meinung nach sowieso grundsätzlich immer).


Und?Was hält Ämter davon ab dem Bezieher von Stütze unter Androhungen von Sanktionen zu befehlen diese A. zu verkaufen?


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hab ich, genau wie die anderen Gewinnklassen darunter, einfach mal hart ignoriert. Es ging mir eigentlich nur darum zu zeigen, dass die Größenordnung wenn man die Kosten und die Gewinnchancen miteinander vergleicht völlig unterschiedlich sind oder anders gesagt man selbst wenn 20 Millionen im Pott sind noch VIEL zu viel fürs mitmachen zahlt.
> 
> Diese Chancen sind sowieso für Einzelpersonen viel viel zu klein. Da ist nur der Glaube an eine Gewinnchance geschürt weil man halt ab und zu von Leuten hört die tatsächlich gewinnen und man sich eben die Größenordnungen von den zig Millionen Versuchen die nötig waren nicht anschaulich vorstellen kann.
> 
> ...


Ich beweifle das ich Interesse hab die Pins zweier Fremder Smartphones zu Entsperren.
soll die Polizei oder das Fundbüro das übernehmen.


XT1024 schrieb:


> Lotto
> "Ja aber wer nicht spielt, gewinnt auch nicht." heißt es immer.
> Dabei wird so gerne vergessen, dass, wer spielt, auch nicht gewinnt.
> Dann freut man sich über 7,53 € "Gewinn" - nach 5x16,40 € Einsatz oder so ähnlich.
> ...


A1W9KD Sparplan?
Das mit dem Ab 18 war nur ein Hinweis.


----------



## KaterTom (14. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich meine 1 zu 140 Millionen als Chance...


Es muss ja nicht unbedingt der Jackpot sein. Ein oder zwei Gewinnklassen darunter sind (je nach Spiel) auch schon ordentlich Geld.
Und das mit der Chance sehe ich so: nicht spielen - Chance =0. Spielen - Chance >0.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Was hält Ämter davon ab dem Bezieher von Stütze unter Androhungen von Sanktionen zu befehlen diese A. zu verkaufen?


Das Gesetz.


> Der Grundfreibetrag für das Vermögen bei Hartz IV beläuft sich auf *150 Euro pro Lebensjahr*. Die zulässige Höchstgrenze ist nach *Geburtsjahr *gestaffelt und liegt für Erwachsene bei zwischen *9.750 Euro* und *10.050 Euro*. Für Minderjährige liegt der Grundfreibetrag bei *3.100 Euro*.


Diese Geldsummen sind geschützt. Auch, wenn es Wertpapiere sind.



tribberdibber schrieb:


> Ich beweifle das ich Interesse hab die Pins zweier Fremder Smartphones zu Entsperren.


Es war ein BEISPIEL. Davon gibts beliebig viele.
Haste nen Würfel? Probiers aus: Die Chance 10x hintereinander eine 6 zu würfeln ist mehr als doppelt so hoch wie ein Jackpotgewinn. Kannst ma mal ein paar Wochen durchwürfeln...



KaterTom schrieb:


> Und das mit der Chance sehe ich so: nicht spielen - Chance =0. Spielen - Chance >0.


Das ist zwar nicht falsch, hilft dir aber nicht wesentlich wenn ">0" in dem Falle hier etwa 0,000000007 ist.^^

Wenn man unbedingt spielen will würde ich zumindest ein Glücksspiel wählen, das weit höhere Chancen bietet als Lotto. Du kannst einfach Roulette spielen und auf gerade Zahlen oder rote Zahlen setzen. Da ist die Gewinnchance fast 50% (fast deswegen weils ne Null gibt, die ist dafür da dass das Casino langfristig gewinnt). Da verlierste statistisch langfristig natürlich auch (darum gehts ja) aber die Chance hier mit Glück mit Gewinn rauszugehen ist sehr viel höher als bei Lotto.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man unbedingt spielen will würde ich zumindest ein Glücksspiel wählen, das weit höhere Chancen bietet als Lotto. Du kannst einfach Roulette spielen und auf gerade Zahlen oder rote Zahlen setzen. Da ist die Gewinnchance fast 50% (fast deswegen weils ne Null gibt, die ist dafür da dass das Casino langfristig gewinnt). Da verlierste statistisch langfristig natürlich auch (darum gehts ja) aber die Chance hier mit Glück mit Gewinn rauszugehen ist sehr viel höher als bei Lotto.


Die Gewinnchance im Eurojackpot ist auch etwas höher als beim normalen Lotto.
Aber immer noch sehr gering.


----------



## tribberdibber (15. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Gewinnchance im Eurojackpot ist auch etwas höher als beim normalen Lotto.
> Aber immer noch sehr gering.


Dafür spielen aber auch mehr mit weil die Jackpots dort höher sind.

Und deshalb hab ich auch gefragt ab welcher Jackpothöhe man einen Tipp setzten sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2022)

Gleiche Antwort wie am Anfang. 
Dann, wenn du es über hast und der Verlust des Geldes dich nicht stört.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Dafür spielen aber auch mehr mit weil die Jackpots dort höher sind.
> 
> Und deshalb hab ich auch gefragt ab welcher Jackpothöhe man einen Tipp setzten sollte.


Klar umso mehr spielen, umso höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sich den Gewinn mit anderen teilen muß.
Wann  genau wieviele mitspielen kann ich nicht sagen. Aber vielleicht gibt es darüber ja eine Statistik.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Und deshalb hab ich auch gefragt ab welcher Jackpothöhe man einen Tipp setzten sollte.


Da die Begründungen über Mathematik anscheinend nicht verstanden werden formuliere ichs mal profaner:
Du kannst unabhängig von der Jackpothöhe immer dann Lotto spielen, wenn du keine Verwendung mehr für überflüssiges Geld hast und eine schönere Lösung dafür suchst es loszuwerden statt es im Klo runterzuspülen.


----------



## cordonbleu (15. August 2022)

Ich hatte immer mal Eurojackpot gespielt, wenn etwas mehr drin lag. Das war allerdings noch bevor die Geschwinnchancen verschlechtert haben. Seitdem ist der Reiz irgendwie weg. Gewonnen habe ich aber auch da selten bis nie was und nennenswert waren die Gewinne auch nie. 
Das Thema Lotto ist seitdem für mich durch.


----------



## compisucher (15. August 2022)

Ist halt ein Glücksspiel und unbedarft der theoretischen Gewinnchance braucht man auch ganz schön viel Glück 

Vor allem darf man nicht "drauf hoffen", es kommt oder auch nicht.
Das muss einem egal sein.

Wir "investieren" in der Woche 6 € online seit Beginn 2020, was für mich OK ist.
Unterm Strich, so auf 2020 bis heute betrachtet, ist das bisher knapp unter pari ausgegangen, ca. 50 € in der Zeit draufgezahlt.

Verwandter von meiner Frau hatte vor 4 (?) Jahren knappe 6 Mio. gewonnen.
Glaube 6 aus 49, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.
Hat sich damit ein eher bescheidenes Häuschen mit 2,5 Ha Weinstöcken am Südrand der Toskana für ne 3/4 Mio. gekauft, macht einen auf Privatier und pflegt seinen Rotwein.
Klingt für mich als Lebensmodell durchaus interessant...


----------



## tribberdibber (15. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da die Begründungen über Mathematik anscheinend nicht verstanden werden formuliere ichs mal profaner:
> Du kannst unabhängig von der Jackpothöhe immer dann Lotto spielen, wenn du keine Verwendung mehr für überflüssiges Geld hast und eine schönere Lösung dafür suchst es loszuwerden statt es im Klo runterzuspülen.


Mit Mathe kann ich nichts Anfangen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Klingt für mich als Lebensmodell durchaus interessant...


Ist Investieren und von denn Dividende leben auch.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Gesetz.


Als ob das die vom z.B. Jobcenter davon abhalten würde.
Arme Menschen haben sicher nicht das Geld für nen Anwalt.
Arme Menschen werden Absichtlich Arm gehalten.
Das sang schon Reinhard Mey in Sei wachsam mit dem Text *"Halt' du sie dumm, ich halt' sie arm!"*


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Als ob das die vom z.B. Jobcenter davon abhalten würde.


Wenn der Sachbearbeiter seinen Job behalten will wird er das wissen.



tribberdibber schrieb:


> Arme Menschen haben sicher nicht das Geld für nen Anwalt.


Bezieher von ALG2 können beim Amtsgericht in solchen Fällen einen kostenlosen Rechtsbeistand beantragen, außerdem werden Gerichtskosten in den drei Instanzen des Sozialgerichts, Landessozialgerichts und Bundessozialgerichts für ALG-II-Leistungsempfänger grundsätzlich nicht erhoben (§ 183 Sozialgerichtsgesetz). Eine Prozesskostenhilfe gibts auch noch.

All das konnte ich mit 20 Sekunden Google herausfinden. Aber wer mit Pauschalem Unsinn wie


tribberdibber schrieb:


> Arme Menschen werden Absichtlich Arm gehalten.


kommt wird sich vermutlich nicht von Fakten überzeugen lassen.

Natürlich ist es nicht einfach aus Armut herauszukommen und das System ist daran auch nicht ganz unschuldig. Dennoch ist es weder unmöglich das zu schaffen noch ist es Absicht vom Staat Leute arm zu halten (denn das hat ausschließlich Nachteile für ihn). Aus solchen Situationen herauszukommen erfordert Eigeninitiative und Beharrlichkeit (= genügend Chancen erarbeiten bis das auch nötige Glück irgendwann eintrifft), rumjammern hilft nicht. Und ein bisschen grundlegendes in Mathe zu können ist dabei oft auch ganz hilfreich.



tribberdibber schrieb:


> Investieren und von denn Dividende leben


Wer das kann hat sowieso keine Geldprobleme mehr. Wer bei 2-3% Dividendenrendite und rund 26% Kapitalertragssteuer in Deutschland von Dividenden leben will muss schon 7-stellige Eurosummen anlegen. Ne Million bringt bei 2,5% Divi netto überschlagen rund 1600€ monatlich. Mathe und so. 
Also zwei Milliönchen Bargeld sollte man schon über haben wenn man rein von Divis gut leben will (von dem Betrag müsste man ja noch Krankenverscherung usw. privat zahlen)... sprich der Lottogewinn müsste VORHER kommen.


----------



## tribberdibber (15. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn der Sachbearbeiter seinen Job behalten will wird er das wissen.
> 
> 
> Bezieher von ALG2 können beim Amtsgericht in solchen Fällen einen kostenlosen Rechtsbeistand beantragen, außerdem werden Gerichtskosten in den drei Instanzen des Sozialgerichts, Landessozialgerichts und Bundessozialgerichts für ALG-II-Leistungsempfänger grundsätzlich nicht erhoben (§ 183 Sozialgerichtsgesetz). Eine Prozesskostenhilfe gibts auch noch.
> ...


Ein Sachbearbeiter der sich nicht ans Gesetzt hält wird schon allein wegen des Beamtenmangels nicht Entlassen.
Es gibt ja nicht mal genug Beamte für die Kontaktpersonen-Nachverfolgung bei Covid 19.
Da wird ein Sachbearbeiter nicht einfach mal so Entlassen.


Anträge können auch Abgelehnt werden.


Welche ausschließlich Nachteile meinst du?
Das tut der Staat sehr wohl.
Denn es gibt noch immer kein Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen um einen großen Teil der Armut zu bekämpfen.


Von welcher Geldsumme reden wir wenn wenn man von *um keine Geldprobleme mehr* reden?


----------



## compisucher (15. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Ist Investieren und von denn Dividende leben auch.


Klar, kommt aber auf das Invest drauf an, oder auf die richtigen Aktien oder auf die richtige Immobilie, whatever.
Lotto ist nur was, wenn es nebenbei, ohne dass das Geld einem juckt, ohne Erwartungshaltung und ohne Steigerung in die Spielsucht betrieben wird.


----------



## Godslayer666 (16. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Ein Sachbearbeiter der sich nicht ans Gesetzt hält wird schon allein wegen des Beamtenmangels nicht Entlassen.
> Es gibt ja nicht mal genug Beamte für die Kontaktpersonen-Nachverfolgung bei Covid 19.
> Da wird ein Sachbearbeiter nicht einfach mal so Entlassen.


Ei ei, also wenn man keine Ahnung von nem Thema hat, dann sollte man sich tunlichst nicht dazu äußern, nur so als Tipp.
IncredibleAlk hat dazu schon eigentlich alles richtig erwähnt, als Ergänzung zu deinem Beamtenstatus:


> Die Kommunen setzen in den Jobcentern auch Beamte ein. Da das Beamtenrecht im wesentlichen von den Bundesländern geregelt wird, bestehen auch hier beträchtliche Unterschiede zwischen den Beamten (z.B. Besoldung, Wochenarbeitszeit, Aufstieg). *Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit beschäftigt fast ausschließlich Arbeitnehmer*.


----------



## tribberdibber (16. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Klar, kommt aber auf das Invest drauf an, oder auf die richtigen Aktien oder auf die richtige Immobilie, whatever.
> Lotto ist nur was, wenn es nebenbei, ohne dass das Geld einem juckt, ohne Erwartungshaltung und ohne Steigerung in die Spielsucht betrieben wird.


Da kann man sich Beraten lassen.
Entweder bei einer Verbraucherzentrale oder bei einem seriösen Finanzberater auf Honorarbasis.


Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Ei ei, also wenn man keine Ahnung von nem Thema hat, dann sollte man sich tunlichst nicht dazu äußern, nur so als Tipp.
> IncredibleAlk hat dazu schon eigentlich alles richtig erwähnt, als Ergänzung zu deinem Beamtenstatus:


Stimmt!wer Schreibt das es nicht genug Beamte zur Covid Rückverfolgung gibt oder zu wenig Kontrolleure gibt der hat im Gegensatzt zu dir keine Ahnung.



Meine Frage wurde noch immer nicht Beantwortet: Ab welcher Jackpot *Höhe* sollte man spielen oder würdet ihr spielen?10Mio.?30Mio.?42Mio.?
Nüscht mit Mathe sondern es geht einfach nur um die Höhe.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2022)

Ich wiederhole mich:
Dann, wenn dich der Verlust des Wetteinsatzes nicht stört. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß du gewinnst bleibt immer die Gleiche. 
Aber das du mit mehr Leuten teilen deinen möglichen Gewinn teilen musst, ist bei hohen Summen grosser. 
Einfach weil bei hohen Jackpot mehr Leute spielen als bei niedrigem.


----------



## tribberdibber (16. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich:
> Dann, wenn dich der Verlust des Wetteinsatzes nicht stört.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß du gewinnst bleibt immer die Gleiche.
> Aber das du mit mehr Leuten teilen deinen möglichen Gewinn teilen musst, ist bei hohen Summen grosser.
> Einfach weil bei hohen Jackpot mehr Leute spielen als bei niedrigem.


Du musst nicht etwas Erwähnen was wir *alle *schon Wissen.


----------



## Godslayer666 (16. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Stimmt!wer Schreibt das es nicht genug Beamte zur Covid Rückverfolgung gibt oder zu wenig Kontrolleure gibt der hat im Gegensatzt zu dir keine Ahnung.


Schön wie du gekonnt den Kontext zu Alg 2 weg lässt, worauf sich explizit mein Zitat bezogen hat. Beamtenstatus != Alg 2 Sachbearbeiter.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Du musst nicht etwas Erwähnen was wir *alle *schon Wissen.


Na dann ist der ganze Thread doch unsinnig.


----------



## chill_eule (16. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann ist der ganze Thread doch unsinnig.


Sehe ich mittlerweile auch so.

Sofern @tribberdibber nicht noch eine weitere Frage hat, die nicht schon beantwortet wurde...


----------



## tribberdibber (16. August 2022)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Schön wie du gekonnt den Kontext zu Alg 2 weg lässt, worauf sich explizit mein Zitat bezogen hat. Beamtenstatus != Alg 2 Sachbearbeiter.


Es gibt ja nich nur ALG 2/Hartz 4
I hab z.B. Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrente(Von der ich Erstaunlicherweise in etwas Luxus leben kann) und frage ja auch deshalb ab welcher Jhöhe ich 1,20€ ausgeben sollte.

EDIT:
@chill_eule Dir steht es frei diesen jederzeit zu schließen.


----------



## chill_eule (16. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> hab z.B. Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrente(Von der ich Erstaunlicherweise in etwas Luxus leben kann)


Das hat null mit dem Thema zu tun.


tribberdibber schrieb:


> ab welcher Jhöhe ich 1,20€ ausgeben sollte.


steht auch schon mehrfach oben. 

Die Höhe des Jackpot ist unerheblich, du musst egal wieviel Geld für den Einsatz einfach *über *haben.
Hast du monatlich 1,20€ über, kannst du jeden Monat 1,20€ in Lotto investieren...


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Stimmt!wer Schreibt das es nicht genug Beamte zur Covid Rückverfolgung gibt oder zu wenig Kontrolleure gibt der hat im Gegensatzt zu dir keine Ahnung. [...]



Dir ist anscheinend nicht bewusst,  dass ein Großteil der im öffentlichen Dienst Beschäftigten schon lange keine Beamten mehr sind.  Natürlich je nach Sparte etwas unterschiedlich verteilt,  aber insgesamt sind mehr als 60% Angestellte. Und die sind kündbar wie alle anderen Angestellten auch. 



tribberdibber schrieb:


> Meine Frage wurde noch immer nicht Beantwortet: Ab welcher Jackpot *Höhe* sollte man spielen oder würdet ihr spielen?10Mio.?30Mio.?42Mio.?
> Nüscht mit Mathe sondern es geht einfach nur um die Höhe.



Okay,  okay...  Ich weiß,  die anderen werden das jetzt gar nicht gerne lesen,  aber...  Es ist schon ziemlich egoistisch,  es dir einfach nicht verraten zu wollen. Ab 27,5 Millionen Euro lohnt es sich.


----------



## tribberdibber (17. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das hat null mit dem Thema zu tun.


Chill eule Chill.
Das war eine nebenbei Bemerkung.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Okay, okay... Ich weiß, die anderen werden das jetzt gar nicht gerne lesen, aber... Es ist schon ziemlich egoistisch, es dir einfach nicht verraten zu wollen. Ab 27,5 Millionen Euro lohnt es sich.


Na endlich gibt mal einer die richtige von mir gesuchte Antwort.
Nämlich genauso einen Satz wie z.B. :


> Also ich würde ab einem Jackpot in höhe von 25 Mio. nen Tipp abgeben.


----------



## tribberdibber (18. August 2022)

Sollte man schließen weil hier schreibt eh keiner mehr rein.


----------



## INU.ID (19. August 2022)

Schade dass die eigentliche Frage quasi ignoriert wurde. Über die Frage sinnvoll oder nicht braucht man bei "Glückspiel" meiner Meinung nach schon Systembedingt nicht zu diskutieren. Es geht nunmal um GLÜCK. Und gerade beim klassischen Lotto (Ziehungen 1-2x die Woche) ist es mMn nicht wirklich (nicht so einfach) möglich, in eine Sucht zu verfallen die einen (im schlimmsten Fall an einem Tag, oder sogar in einer Stunde) Bankrott macht.

@Topic:

Wann man spielt oder nicht sollte man mMn nicht von der Höhe des Jackpots abhängig machen. In der ersten Gewinnklasse wird bei keinem Lotto jemals "zu wenig" zu gewinnen sein. Nicht mal in der zweiten, bzw. ggf. auch dritten.



Spoiler



Meiner Meinung nach ist es am sinnvollsten mit einer Spielgemeinschaft. Besteht diese aus Freunden und Bekannten, kann bzw. muß man sich (beim Abo/Dauerschein) für "feste" Zahlen entscheiden. Und klar, man muß eventuelle Gewinne dann natürlich mit den Mitspielern teilen. Hier sollte man im Vorfeld schauen wer bzw. mit wem man spielt. Denn wenn alles über einen Namen (eine Person) läuft, muß man dieser natürlich vertrauen, dass diese den Gewinn hinterher auch korrekt verteilt.

Oder man spielt mit "virtuellen" Tippgemeinschaften. Hier kauft man einen Anteil (ggf. auch im Abo) vom Betreiber, und bekommt daher im Falle eines Gewinnes seinen Gewinnanteil auch definitiv ausgezahlt. Also zumindest wenn es ein legaler bzw. "vertrauenswürdiger" Betreiber ist. Hier gibt es natürlich auch welche ohne ("deutsche") Lizenz, was sie rechtlich quasi nicht greifbar macht - wenn die nicht auszahlen, dann eben Pech gehabt.

Auch ist es in der Regel so, dass die Tippscheine bzw. Zahlen bei virtuellen Tippgemeinschaften jedes mal variieren. Man nimmt quasi an jeder Ziehung mit neuen Zahlen teil. Ob das ein Vorteil oder Nachteil ist, darüber ist man sich nicht so ganz einig. Zumindest theoretisch sollte man seine Zahlen ja auch nie wechseln. Naja, am Ende ist und bleibt es ja so oder so Glücksache.

*Daher würde ich, wenn ich spiele, bei jeder Ziehung spielen, und nicht erst wenn der Jackpot eine bestimmte Höhe hat.*

Ein Bekannter von mir hat lange Zeit bei Euromillions gespielt, und zwar bei der virtuellen Tippgemeinschaft "EuroEinser". Bei Eurojackpot sind es 15 "Mitspieler", bei Euromillions glaube 17. Man zahlt für 4 Wochen glaube 8€ (1€ pro Ziehung), und nimmt an jeder Ziehung mit 5 Tippreihen teil. Allerdings, wie erwähnt, immer mit unterschiedlichen/wechselnden Zahlen. Man selbst kann gar keine Zahlen wählen, sondern kauft seinen Anteil an einem (random) ausgefüllten Schein.



Meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema Lotto: Ich wüsste keinen Grund warum man nicht spielen sollte. Quasi jeder gibt ständig irgendwelche Summen für eigentlich unnötige Dinge aus (bestes Beispiel Raucher/Dampfer), und da gibt es nichts zu gewinnen. Und wie weiter vorne schon gesagt, wer nicht spielt, der kann auch nicht gewinnen. Und gerade bei den Super-Lotterien regnet es ja regelmäßig Millionäre. Aber auch ja, man sollte sich definitiv nicht auf einen Gewinn verlassen (darauf bauen), und das Spielgeld auch von vornherein als Verlust abschreiben. Und sich auf keinen Fall reinsteigern. Überlegen wieviel man ausgeben will (zb. 10€/Monat), und dann auch dabei bleiben.

Und wie gesagt, die Zahlen bzgl. Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeiten beziehen sich immer auf den Jackpot. Aber es soll auch Menschen geben die sich über eine Gewinn in der 2ten oder 3ten Klasse freuen. 




Edit:

Und ich sag mal so: Bezüglich Kohle mal so richtig "ausrasten/ausflippen" zu können, also mal ne Butze für ne Millionen oder mehr kaufen, oder ein Auto für nen sechsstelligen Betrag (oder gar noch eine Stelle mehr), also einfach mal richtig Träume erfüllen, für die meisten Menschen wird sowas nie möglich sein. Also hat Lottospielen auch immer etwas mit (vom fetten Gewinn) "Träumen" zu tun. Aber man hat zumindest theoretisch die Chance auch mal zu Gewinnen.

Einfach mal den Gewinner aus Dänemark fragen, der kürzlich 120 Millionen im Eurojackpot gewonnen hat, was der zu den Gewinnchancen beim Lotto sagt. Ob der seine 10€/Monat lieber auf ein Sparbuch eingezahlt hätte.


----------



## MountyMAX (19. August 2022)

ich oute mich mal als Lottospieler, genau genommen bin ich vor ein paar Jahren zweigleisig gestartet, d.h. monatliches Investieren (ETFs, Einzelaktien, P2P Kredite, Kryptos) und monatlich Lotto spielen. Unterm Strich sieht es so aus, die Investitionen sind insgesamt zwar aktuell mit ca. 3% im Minus(zzgl. Inflation, hauptsächlich wegen Aktien ... Wasserstoff, VW, ThyssenKrupp und P2P Kredite in der Ukraine/Russland die ich nicht alle rechtzeitig abstoßen konnte (die aber mit ca. 12% Zinsen gut liefen bis zum Krieg)), aber es war schon schlimmer, durch den Krieg und Sanktionen war ich zeitweise auf -15%.

Beim Lotto ist der Verlust mit über 70% ziemlich brutal (6aus49, eurojackpot, keno) und dieser ist entgültig, wenn man nicht mal das große Los zieht. Man ist also gezwungen ewig zu spielen, damit der Verlust kein dauerhafter wird und erhöht damit selbigen aber noch weiter.

Inzwischen spiele ich kaum noch Lotto, besonders wenn man sieht, wie viel ich in den letzten Jahren da versenkt habe und wie viel sich durch das regelmäßige Investieren auf der anderen Seite angespart hat. Meine bessere Hälfte hat übrigens einen ähnlich hohen Betrag gespendet bzw. spendet noch - in beiden Fällen ist das Geld weg und kommt gemeinützigen Zwecken zu Gute, aber ich hatte zumindest eine Chance sehr viel zurück zu bekommen 

Fazit: Lotto eignet sich nicht als Investment, aber ich wollte es einfach mal probieren  

Aber um die Frage des TE zu beantworten, ab 20 Mio ist ein guter Anfang. Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als den Jackpot zu knacken und dann z.b. nur 10 Mio oder noch weniger zu bekommen, ist heutzutage einfach nicht mehr viel wert.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Beim Lotto ist der Verlust mit über 70% ziemlich brutal (6aus49, eurojackpot, keno) und dieser ist entgültig, wenn man nicht mal das große Los zieht. Man ist also gezwungen ewig zu spielen, damit der Verlust kein dauerhafter wird und erhöht damit selbigen aber noch weiter.


Ich kenne jemanden der spielt seit 40 Jahren Lotto. Nicht in einer Tippgemeinschaft sondern alleine. Sein höchster Gewinn waren einmal 5 Richtige. Ist genauso sinnlos wie das Geld zu verrauchen. 


MountyMAX schrieb:


> Aber um die Frage des TE zu beantworten, ab 20 Mio ist ein guter Anfang. Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als den Jackpot zu knacken und dann z.b. nur 10 Mio oder noch weniger zu bekommen, ist heutzutage einfach nicht mehr viel wert.


Umso höher der Jackpot = umso mehr Leute spielen mit. Ergo eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Gewinn aufgeteilt wird.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (19. August 2022)

@RyzA Ich glaube, das war Sarkasmus.


----------



## INU.ID (19. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden der spielt seit 40 Jahren Lotto. Nicht in einer Tippgemeinschaft sondern alleine. Sein höchster Gewinn waren einmal *5 Richtige*. Ist genauso sinnlos wie das Geld zu verrauchen.


Naja, also beim Eurojackpot können 5 Richtige (also "nur" 3te Gewinnklasse) auch mal über 600.000€ sein (ist immer abhängig vom Jackpot und den Gewinnern in den Klassen 1+2, im Schnitt sind es glaube so ca. 220.000€, und meistens min. 6-stellig).

Ergo hat er wohl das falsche Lotto gespielt.  


M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> @RyzA Ich glaube, das war Sarkasmus.


Ich hoffe es jedenfalls, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. 

10 Mio nicht viel... also ich glaube... nein, ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, ich würde "schon" ab 1 Mio ausflippen. Aber ja, so ab 2-3 Mio wird es dann langsam richtig hart angenehm. Es stimmt schon, um für das ganze Leben (halbwegs FETT) ausgesorgt zu haben, selbst wenn man den Gewinn "gescheit" Investiert (und nicht nur auf den Kopp haut, ich zb. würde ~80% in "günstige" Immobilien im ländlichen Bereich investieren), ist 1 Mio schon bissl knapp.

Ich frage mich ja immer was die "Lümmels" machen, die die fetten Jackpots (ab 10 oder eher 50 Mio) abräumen. Ich meine, was machste mit zb. 50 Millionen überhaupt? Alleine nur die Kohle halbwegs gescheit zu investieren kann ja schon zur Lebensaufgabe werden. In Amerika hat kürzlich einer über 1,3 Milliarden $ gewonnen, wenn er den Gewinn sich hätte monatlich auszahlen lassen. Er hat sich aber für eine Sofortauszahlung entschieden, und deswegen "nur" *730 Millionen Euro* bekommen. 

Ich wäre ja schon mit nem lumpigen Milliönchen mehr als zufrieden... 


Edit: 1x "Lottojackpot" durch "Eurojackpot" ersetzt.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Naja, also beim Lottojackpot können 5 Richtige (also "nur" 3te Gewinnklasse) auch mal über 600.000€ sein (ist immer abhängig vom Jackpot und den Gewinnern in den Klassen 1+2, im Schnitt sind es glaube so ca. 220.000€, und meistens min. 6-stellig).
> 
> Ergo hat er wohl das falsche Lotto gespielt.


Kann auch sein das es 4 Richtige waren. Er hatte irgendwie 5000 Euro oder so mal gewonnen.

Aber was er insgesamt bis jetzt reingesteckt hat ist um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2022)

Es ist halt Glücksspiel. 
Das spielt nur mit Geld, das man nicht braucht. 
Zu 99% ist es hinterher weg.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es ist halt Glücksspiel.
> Das spielt nur mit Geld, das man nicht braucht.


Oder nicht wirklich hat und es woanders fehlt.
Es gibt Glücksspielsüchtige die haben neben ihren Ehen auch ihre Häuser verloren.


----------



## XT1024 (19. August 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Es geht nunmal um GLÜCK.


Das macht die Ausgangsfrage meiner Meinung nach recht sinnfrei.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, den Jackpot zu holen, ist so oder so ungefähr 0, warum sollte es dann ausgerechnet bei dem einen Mal klappen, wenn 50 Mio. im Pott sind?
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird jedes mal neu gewürfelt, schon klar, aber um zu gewinnen hilft es halt so viel wie möglich zu spielen.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Ob der seine 10€/Monat lieber auf ein Sparbuch eingezahlt hätte.


Der natürlich *rückblickend* nicht aber die anderen ?? Mio. Mitspieler, die das seit Jahr(zehnt)en machen, hätten wohl mehr von 10 Jahre MSCI USA InfoTech mit ~20% p.a. statt 70, 80, 90 oder noch mehr % Verlust bei Lotto gehabt. https://www.msci.com/documents/10199/5b6344f1-be32-47d1-b05b-8145dfca925b
Natürlich ist Lotto die einzige Möglichkeit um reich zu werden aber auch eine überaus sichere, Geld loszuwerden.
Börsenverluste gehen wenigstens in den Verlusttopf. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Naja, also beim Lottojackpot können 5 Richtige (also "nur" 3te Gewinnklasse) auch mal über 600.000€ sein











						LOTTO-Gewinnquoten für LOTTO 6aus49
					

Aktuelle Lotto-Gewinnquoten und Anzahl der Gewinne nach Ziehung der Lottozahlen von LOTTO 6aus49 am Mittwoch und am Samstag




					www.lotto.de
				



5+SZ ist demnach auch nur ausnahmsweise mal >100.000 (lt. der Liste 2x dieses Jahr) und sonst mit 10-20.000 eher _ganz nett_.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja immer was die "Lümmels" machen, die die fetten Jackpots (ab 10 oder eher 50 Mio) abräumen.


Die von 1-10 Mio. machen wohl gerne das: Übertriebenen Luxus kaufen, den Rest falsch investieren und nach 5 Jahren wieder Lotto spielen.


----------



## MountyMAX (19. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> @RyzA Ich glaube, das war Sarkasmus.


War es nicht, vor 10-15 Jahren wäre es super gewesen, aber wenn du schon mal so ein heftiges Glück hast, ist es einfach zu wenig, wo selbst ein Auto schon mehrere Mio kostet und auch die Immobilien sind massiv gestiegen, du bekommst einfach nur noch einen Bruchteil dafür im Vergleich zu damals. 

ab ca. 10 Mio kann man finanziell sorgenfrei  mit ca. 18.000 EUR/Monat Zinsen  (vorsichtig angelegt) nach Steuern leben, aber ist das wirklich reich, tolle Autos kosten deutlich mehr ... Somit sollte man eher so rechnen: 10 Mio anlegen, und weitere 10 Mio für den teuren Spaß


----------



## INU.ID (19. August 2022)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Die von 1-10 Mio. machen wohl gerne das: Übertriebenen Luxus kaufen, den Rest falsch investieren und nach 5 Jahren wieder Lotto spielen.


Jup, echt krass was es da für Geschichten von Lottogewinnern gibt. Mit 19 mal eben 15 Mio gewonnen, alles (wortwörtlich) für "Koks und Nuddn" aufn Kopp gehauen, 10 Jahre später komplett pleite. Ein Anderer verballert in 8 Jahren 35 Mio. Und hatte sich nicht mal ein (deutscher?) Lottomillionär tot gesoffen?

Wobei man zumindest teilweise solche Leistungen auch anerkennen muß. Ich meine, einen tlw. zweistelligen Millionenbetrag so zu verballern, das davon nach wenigen Jahren wirklich GAR NICHTS MEHR übrig ist, dat is schon irgendwie bemerkenswert.   


MountyMAX schrieb:


> ... wo selbst ein Auto schon mehrere Mio kostet ...


Ja ok, wer solche extrem abgehobenen Träume hat, bitte.


MountyMAX schrieb:


> ab ca. 10 Mio kann man finanziell sorgenfrei  mit ca. 18.000 EUR/Monat Zinsen  (vorsichtig angelegt) nach Steuern leben,


Hier tickt wohl jeder anders. Ich zb. brauche keine 18.000€ im Monat, auch nicht um meine "Luxus-Wünsche" nach/von einem Gewinn unterhalten zu können.


> aber ist das wirklich reich


Wirklich reich muß/will ich gar nicht sein/werden.


Edit: Text/Antwort massiv gekürzt. ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. August 2022)

Btw. : vor wenigen Tagen hat jemand in den US of A (nach Steuern)  etwa eine Milliarde  Dollar im Lotto gewonnen.  Und wir wissen ja alle: die erste Milliarde ist die schwerste!


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder nicht wirklich hat und es woanders fehlt.
> Es gibt Glücksspielsüchtige die haben neben ihren Ehen auch ihre Häuser verloren.


Das ist halt das Problem dabei. 
Ein Süchtiger denkt nicht das er verliert, er denkt jedes mal das er gewinnt.
Also wird immer mehr Geld verbrannt, was dann halt nicht mehr über ist.


----------



## seventyseven (12. September 2022)

Ich spiele ab und an mal Eurolotto. Wenn mir danach ist.


----------



## INU.ID (12. September 2022)

XT1024 schrieb:


> 5+SZ ist demnach auch nur ausnahmsweise mal >100.000 (lt. der Liste 2x dieses Jahr) und sonst mit 10-20.000 eher _ganz nett_.


Sorry, hab den Fehler gerade erst gesehen und korrigiert. Ich meinte natürlich "Eurojackpot" und nicht "Lottojackpot".


----------

